# [FULL] [FF] Saints and Lucavi



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2003)

*Saints and Lucavi*
A Tale of the World of Ivalice

_The world has changed.  Airships fly overhead.  The world grows larger, and yet smaller at the same time.  New skills are developed.  New weaponry.  New knowledge is found.  Most compelling of modern news, however, is this: the Lucavian Sect has uncovered the Germonik Scriptures.  Where they got it from, no one knows, but they are said to have made a deal with the Glabados Church, and the Lucavian Sect is now allowed to preach the word of the Lucavi where they may, without interference by Glabados or any under their control.  There is even rumor that the church may take the Lucavian Sect in, and their preachings may be made canon!  However, with the Lucavian Sect Priests preaching about how the world wouldn’t exist without the Lucavi, and how only true power comes from them, this rumor can’t possibly be true…

Trouble brews.  It’s been several hundred years since a widespread conflict in the land of Ivalice, and you can tell – the air is charged with tension, and lately, things have been changing… rumors from the city of Goug imply that the Moogles, the race that helped humanity create their technological wonders, have been found again!  Ships that have traveled to the west, such as those of Christoforo Tethysia, have returned, and with tales of foreign lands and strange creatures.

Not all change is good, however.  Some of those who inhabit the new lands to the west – called Tethys, in honor of its discoverer – are inhospitable to humanity.  But those who inhabit Tethys and its vast and varied landscapes aren’t the only danger in modern Ivalice…

Other rumors from Goug speak of an underground passage that goes beneath the sea between Goug and the mainland, heading north.  It is said that there is a massive necropolis there, a city so long-lost that it’s name has been forgotten.  There are those who said that they knew the name of that place – but they died shortly after the city had been purportedly uncovered, their bloody and mangled remains obviously destroyed by some supernatural force.

But what does that have to do with you?  Well, very little, of course.  You’re the children of some of the first settlers of Tethys, and you’ve gotten along rather well with the natives… or, if you’re a native, you’ve come to appreciate what the travelers have brought and trade.  Living in an uneasy balance, things are just beginning to slow down when the first attack begins: a dead, mangled man, and a Viera torn into pieces.

Anger erupts.  Each side declares war on the other, and now the small village that is your home has been fortified.  Those few of the various native races that have sided with the humans are there, as well – though they aren’t well-trusted by the humans or the resident moogles.  Some know of the rumors of the deaths in Goug, though, and they know that this might be something along the same lines… but there aren’t any excavations here, so how did something get unleashed, if there is something at all?

What you believe is up to you, but tensions are mounting.  The people of both Tethys and Ivalice are preparing for war, and though it’s only a small settlement against a few tribes of natives, events in Ivalice’s past have started as small conflicts and erupted into nation-destroying events.  Fear is rampant on both sides of what will happen, but neither sees a choice.

Trouble brews…_

-----

Well, welcome, one and all!  This is the introduction for the Final Fantasy game that I mentioned wanting to run a few months ago (or was it a few months ago?  I can't remember...).

Yes, I know that, when I first stated that I was considering running this, that I would use a sickening conglomeration of d20, FFT, and FFTA.  However, having since started work on creamsteak’s FF rules (don’t know how I got onboard… just kinda happened, I suppose ), I’ve decided that I’ll stick with d20.  We all know it and love it, and it’ll help work out the conversion rules.

So, what’s that mean?  That means that everything that will be thrown at you for game mechanics will be fully untested and WotC unapproved!  So, if you’re looking for a story and don’t mind making some adjustments to your characters every now and then as I uncover fatal flaws, then feel free to join up!  If you’re a munchkin who can’t wait to exploit every loophole he finds… well, while I won’t let you go completely nuts with rules that are obviously broken, if you’re willing to point out things that are broke (and possibly provide ideas for fixing them), then hop on board!

Now, as you can tell, I’ve made several modifications to the world of Ivalice.  These modifications are for a few reasons: 1) I wanted to avoid the time period that Ramza and all the other characters of FFT show up in. 2) I wanted to expand your options. 3) I wanted a fresh storyline that was still reminiscent of FFT.

The trappings of FFT are still there… just changed a little.  Underneath, you’ll (hopefully) find the same good ol’ intrigue and backstabbing (or maybe just stabbing in general) that was in the original FFT game.  But it’s different enough in enough ways that, while things will be recognizable, they won’t be quite the same.

I’m looking for five to seven players for this game.  I don’t mean to discriminate, but I would prefer it if you have some degree of experience with the d20 System and PbP’s in general.  With the amount of hacked rules and conversions this thing is going to consist of, it will definitely not be for the beginning player or for someone who isn’t familiar with how PbP works.

I'm hoping that this will be an RP-heavy game.  That means that I would appreciate it if your characters had well-done backgrounds and thought-out personalities.  While I don't expect a twenty-page essay, I would appreciate some degree of thought and work.  If you're looking for a light-hearted hack'n'slash game, then I'm afraid this game isn't for you.

For posting guidelines, once every two or three days is good, though more often may be required for PC-to-PC RPing.  I will update as character action requires.  

If you're interested in influencing the game, but don't want a PC spot, you may want to be an NPC - you won't get into combat and won't have to deal with any mechanics, but you control the NPC's actions (I supply you with the necessary information to do so), outlook, and so on and so forth.  I'd like to keep the number of non-DM NPC's down to around seven to ten, so post that you'd like an NPC spot and email me your ideas.

Oh, so you want character creation guidelines and whatnot!  Alright, we’ll begin with stats.  Oh, and don’t worry… I’ll be adding several posts to this original one to expand on the mechanics and whatnot.  And remember, if you have a question, feel free to ask, and I’ll answer it as quick as possible!

-----

This is the up-to-date (as of 8-27-03) list of the occupied slots, and the remaining slots.  Smaller-text slots are those that aren't necessarily going to be filled before we start.  Also note that I won't wait for NPC's to start, as those aren't very integral to how I'm going to run it.

We currently have a full group.  Thanks!

PC's
1) Sollir Furryfoot
2) Velmont
3) Badger
4) Tidus4444
5) Dave_o
6) Neowolf


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2003)

*Stats*

Using the good ol’ d20 System means that we’ll be sticking to our standard six stats, plus the one that I’ve added, which is Perception.  Note that Perception is applied to all Listen, Search, and Spot checks, and also applies to attack rolls with firearms (as opposed to Dex; Dex is still used for other ranged weaponry, though).

We’ll be using the Point Buy system, with 34 points.

_But GW,_ you say, _you normally use only 32 points in conjunction with Perception!  What’s up with those extra 2 points?_

Well, let me explain it to you.

You see, when I was thinking of how best to make Faith and Brave, I tried to think of how I would incorporate it into the character creation process.  I thought that giving it its own point system might work, but then I thought: _nah, too clunky._

Then, it hit me: base it off of the point system, and give the players a couple extra points.

So, for Faith and Brave, these two “stats” range from 1 to 100 (possibly higher, depending upon race).  Each one starts at a certain number, depending upon your race (see the Races post, below [if it’s not posted yet, have patience!], to find out what your base numbers are).  For each point you spend, you can increase or decrease one of these two by 1d8 points.

For instance, you could spend 2 points to increase your Faith by 2d8; or, you could use 3 points to increase your Brave by 2d8 and decrease your Faith by 1d8.  You get the idea.   Don’t forget, though, that those points are also usable for stats – so you could leave Brave and Faith at your racial start, and have 34 points to divide amongst your stats.  Or you could ignore your stats, and increase/decrease your Brave/Faith by a lot… but *you can only increase your Brave or Faith by 1/2 again it’s original number (for instance, if your racial base is 50, no higher than 75 at start) and you can only decrease your Faith or Brave to 1/2 its original (using the same example, no lower than 25 at start).*

What purpose will these two abilities serve?  I don’t know.  I’m still thinking about how to implement them.  They’ll be used along the same lines as they were in FFT, so that means that Brave will affect your rates of using Auto-Potion and Counter and whatnot, and Faith will affect how well magic affects you.  Vaguely.  That’s not necessarily how they’ll work.  When I figure all that out, I’ll post it as ‘Brave/Faith’.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2003)

*Races*

Now, here comes a tricky part.  Races.

*EDIT!  Holy crap, I forgot to add in the racial starting values for Brave/Faith!  They're added now, don't worry.*

There are five races: human, viera, banga, n’mou, and moogle.

Note that favored class doesn’t exist anymore.  Each race has a set of classes that it can choose from.

Edit - oh, yes, and languages... each race has a racial language, other than humans (who speak Common).  Also, the more intelligent monsters speak languages that can be learned by humans (Goblins, for example), while languages of other monsters can be learned by certain classes or with certain class abilities (language of Chocobos, for instance, could be learned by Mediators).

*Human*
The inhabitants of Ivalice.  Since the return of Chritoforo Tethysia, they have begun to venture across the ocean into the land named Tethys.
   Humans are exactly as they appear in the PH.  With the non-existence of favored classes, their few advantages are that they get a bonus feat and a few extra skills at 1st level.

Human base jump is 5.
Human base Brave is 50.
Human base Faith is 50.

*Banga*
_Quoted from http://db.gamefaqs.com/portable/gbadvance/file/final_fantasy_tactics_advance.txt_
Essentially a race of lizard men. They're rude, jingoistic, powerful... but just a tad slow. This Tribe has the smallest variety of Jobs, only seven.  However, several of the Jobs available to Banga are exclusive to their race. The Banga's superior physical strength make them more suited to attacking, hence warrior-type jobs are their specialty; but they can also become Bishops and Temple Knights, which are low-level magic using Jobs.

_Tethys_
Banga roam the central regions of Tethys, which is an expansive desert.  They have had little dealings with humans yet, but the few tribes that have encountered the humans seem to be tolerable.  They appear to be at almost constant odds with the Viera, though why this is is uncertain to the human races.

_Racial Abilities_
+2 Strength, -2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma.
Medium
Banga have a base move of 20.
Banga have a base jump of 5.
Banga base Brave is 60.
Banga base Faith is 40.
+2 racial bonus to Intimidate.
+1 racial bonus to damage dealt with melee weapons.

*Viera*
_Quoted from http://db.gamefaqs.com/portable/gbadvance/file/final_fantasy_tactics_advance.txt_
A beautiful, noble, completely female Tribe. Their superior height and athletic ability make them great Archers, Snipers and Assassins. The Viera's are also able to communicate with the dead even better than John Edward's can, which opens them up to a variety of magicks which they can use (Spirit, Red & Summon Magic). 

_Tethys_
The primary race found thus far on Tethys, they occupy the northern plains regions.  They are the most prevalent race that the humans have encountered, and have – in the past – openly accepted the humans and moogles.

_Racial Abilities_
+2 Dexterity, -2 Strength
Medium
Viera have a base move of 40.
Viera have a base jump of 10.
Viera base Brave is 55.
Viera base Faith is 45.
+2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, Tumble.
+1 racial dodge bonus to AC (this bonus is both a racial and a dodge bonus).

*N’Mou*
_Quoted from http://db.gamefaqs.com/portable/gbadvance/file/final_fantasy_tactics_advance.txt_
Strange, seemingly fragile creatures. They are telepathic and can manipulate the flow of life, which allows them to both Control and Morph into the form of Monsters. Their supernatural powers make them perfect for the Mage-type Jobs, which is why the majority of the eight Jobs they can use are very
magic-based.

_Tethys_
N’Mou are a rare sight in Tethys.  They are found, supposedly, in only a few locales: the western end of Tethys, across a range of hills; and the eastern edge of Tethys, under the protection of the Viera.  The N’mou are in good relation with the Viera, and who the Viera trust, the N’Mou trust.

_Racial Abilities_
+2 Wisdom, -2 Constitution
Small
N’Mou have a base move of 20 feet.
N’Mou have a base jump of 5 feet.
N'Mou base Brave is 35.
N'Mou base Faith is 65.
+2 racial bonus to Handle Animal checks.
Can telepathically communicate with any creatures within 10 feet/level, assuming a common language.

*Moogles*
_ Quoted from http://db.gamefaqs.com/portable/gbadvance/file/final_fantasy_tactics_advance.txt_
The cute little mole-bats that have been a staple Final Fantasy race since Final Fantasy III. They're super cute, mischievous, and end every sentence with an honorific KUPO! They are also very intelligent and dexterous, so are most suited to jobs which are magical or require dexterity.

_Ivalice_
Moogles were long ago friends of the human race, and worked with them to construct airships and other technological wonders.  They were lost, however, at the same time that airships were in Ivalice’s distant past.  However, they were recently rediscovered around Goug, and have teamed up with humanity once more and worked with them again to bring technology back to what it was.

_Racial Abilities_
+2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, -2 Strength
Small
Moogles have a base move of 30 feet.
Moogles have a base jump of 10 feet.
Moogle base Brave is 45.
Moogle base Faith is 55.
+2 racial bonus to Craft, Knowledge (Technology).
Moogles can fly with a speed of 20 feet, average maneuverability, for a number of rounds equal to their Constitution modifier, after which they must rest for twice as many rounds as they flew.

*Base Jump* – this is the maximum distance you can jump without requiring a Jump check.  Also, when making a Jump check, this is the minimum distance that you can accomplish.

Edit: Took out the 'post break' tag.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2003)

*Classes*

Now, for the really fun part – classes!

JP is a reality, folks, I just don’t see any way around it.  However, I have put some thought into how it will operate, so if you’ll bear with me…

All of the abilities from FFT and FFTA have their JP/AP requirements made into one-tenth of what they were before (essentially, take off the last 0).  I know that, for FFTA, it’s called AP and you can only get abilities from items – that’s not how it will work.  JP all around, no need for items.

Rather than going with level requirements, I’m going to go with ability requirements, as per FFTA.  Thus, rather than needing 2 levels of Chemist to get into Wizard or Priest (as a human, anyway), you only need two Chemist abilities.  The instant you qualify for a class, you may begin training in that class, gaining JP in it rather than the previous class.

You will gain JP for actions that involve class abilities (ie, the things you use JP to get), as well as for attacking.  You will not get JP for any other action (that’s under DM discretion – there may be exceptions in certain situations.  I’ll let you know when I figure out what those are).

I have a vague idea of how I’ll be handing out JP.  I’ll be using something along the lines of the formula using in FFT, though that will quickly make everyone overpowered as you only need 1/10 the JP to get abilities.  I’ll figure something out. 

*EDIT: Added the hp and mp dice for each class.  They are put in at the end of each line, and in this format: (hp/mp), so for the knight, for example, it would be (1d10/1d4).  Remember, Constitution modifies hp, and Wisdom modifies mp.  Also, at first level, you get max for hp and mp.*

*Human Class Tree*
Squire – initial (1d8/1d4)
Knight – 2x squire abilities (1d10/d4)
Archer – 2x squire abilities (1d8/1d4)
Monk – 3x knight abilities (1d8/1d6)
Thief – 3x archer abilities (1d6/1d4)
Geomancer – 4x monk abilities (1d8/1d6)
Lancer – 4x thief abilities (1d12/1d4)
Ninja – 4x thief abilities, 2x geomancer abilities (1d8/1d6)
Samurai – 4x monk abilities, 2x lancer abilities (1d10/1d4)
Dancer – 4x geomancer abilities, 4x lancer abilities (1d4/1d8)
Chemist – initial (1d6/1d4)
Wizard – 2x chemist abilities (1d4/1d10)
Priest – 2x chemist abilities (1d6/1d10)
Time Mage – 3x wizard abilities (1d4/1d10)
Oracle – 3x priest abilities (1d8/1d8)
Summoner – 4x time mage abilities (1d4/1d12)
Mediator – 4x oracle abilities (1d6/1d6)
Learner (Blue Mage) – 4x wizard abilities, 3x oracle abilities (1d8/1d8)
Calculator – 4x priest abilities, 3x time mage abilities (1d4/1d4)
Bard – 4x mediator abilities, 4x summoner abilities (1d6/1d8)
Mime – 8x squire abilities, 8x chemist abilities, 4x geomancer abilities, 4x lancer abilities, 4x mediator abilities, 4x summoner abilities (1d4/1d4)

*Viera Class Tree*
Chemist – initial (1d6/1d4)
Priest – 2x chemist abilities (1d6/1d10)
Fencer – initial (1d10/1d4)
Shaman – 1x priest ability, 1x fencer ability (1d8/1d8)
Red Mage – 1x fencer ability (1d8/1d6)
Summoner – 2x priest abilities, 2x shaman abilities (1d4/1d12)
Assassin – 2x shaman abilities, 1x sniper ability (1d6/1d4)
Archer – initial (1d8/1d4)
Sniper – 2x archer abilities (1d6/1d4)
Ninja – 4x sniper abilities (1d8/1d6)

*Banga Class Tree*
Warrior – initial (1d10/1d4)
Dragon Knight – 2x warrior abilities (1d12/1d4)
Guardian Knight – 2x warrior abilities (1d10/1d6)
Gladiator – 2x warrior abilities (1d10/1d8)
Monk – initial (1d8/1d6)
White Monk – 1x monk ability (1d8/1d6)
Bishop – 2x white monk abilities (1d4/1d8)
Temple Knight – 2x white monk abilities (1d8/1d8)

*N’Mou Class Tree*
Chemist – initial (1d6/1d4)
Telepath (Monster Tamer) – initial (1d4/1d4)
Priest – 2x chemist abilities (1d6/1d10)
Wizard – 2x chemist abilities (1d4/1d10)
Illusionist – 3x priest abilities, 3x wizard abilities (1d4/1d12)
Time Mage – 3x wizard abilities (1d4/1d10)
Summoner - 4x time mage abilities (1d4/1d12)
Alchemist – 3x priest abilities, 5x wizard abilities (1d4/1d8)
Shapeshifter – 5x telepath abilities (1d4/1d4)
Learner (Blue Mage) - 2x telepath abilities (1d8/1d8)
Sage – 3x priest abilities, 2x shapeshifter abilities (1d4/1d10)

*Moogle Class Tree*
Chemist – initial (1d6/1d4)
Wizard – 2x chemist abilities (1d4/1d10)
Time Mage – 3x wizard abilities (1d4/1d10)
Animal Trainer – initial (1d8/1d6)
Moogle Knight – 2x animal trainer abilities (1d12/1d4)
Gunner – 2x animal trainer abilities, 1x archer ability (1d8/1d4)
Archer – initial (1d8/1d4)
Thief – 2x archer abilities (1d6/1d4)
Juggler – 3x thief abilities (1d6/1d4)
Mechanic (Gadgeteer) – 2x thief abilities (1d8/1d6)

You can try a couple of places for ability lists.  http://db.gamefaqs.com/portable/gbadvance/file/final_fantasy_tactics_advance_ability.txt has the AP’s for the FFTA abilities (which is almost everything for the new races, with the obvious exceptions); http://db.gamefaqs.com/portable/gbadvance/file/final_fantasy_tactics_advance.txt has the effects of the abilities of FFTA abilities, but no AP, and you have to go through a lot of information to find them (they’re around 2/3 of the way down or so, scrolling-wise), and http://db.gamefaqs.com/console/psx/file/final_fantasy_tactics_e_2_3.txt are all the FFT abilities and classes.

Edit: Fixed links.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2003)

*Abilities and Using Them*

Well, it wouldn’t be FFT if you could access all your abilities at once. 

Realistically, a character can only keep track of so many abilities at a time.  Thus, they get the ability set for their current job, plus one other ability set of their choice that they have access to.  They also get one support ability, one reaction ability, and one movement ability.  In addition to this, all classes have the option to ‘Fight’.

There are a variety of feats to increase the number of abilities you can have.

Talented – You can have one extra action ability set available (for a total of two, not counting your class’s ability set).  Each time you take this feat, you get another extra action ability set.

Supportive – You can have one extra support ability set.  Each time you take this feat, you get another extra support ability.

Mobile – You can have one extra movement ability set.  Each time you take this feat, you get another extra movement ability.  You can’t have the same movement ability more than once at a time.

Reflexive – You can have one extra reaction ability set.  You can’t take this feat more than once.

So, if you have Talented twice, Mobile twice, and Supportive once, your set abilities could look like:

Black Magic (class action)
White Magic (action)
Time Magic (action)
Blue Magic (action)
Dragon Spirit (reaction)
Learning (support)
Equip Axe (support)
Move +1 (movement)
Jump +2 (movement)
Fly (movement)

Edit: Made the example correct.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2003)

*Equipment*

This is the really fun part!

*Don't forget to read the attached documents in later posts, which detail the available equipment.*

For weapons, there is a base die for each type of weapon.  Half the weapon’s weapon power is added to the damage (rounded up), and the other half is added to the attack roll (rounded down).  If the weapon doesn’t fit into a basic type, ask me about it and I’ll try to classify it.  Weapon evade counts only if you have Weapon Guard, and each 5% of evade gives you a +1 equipment bonus to your AC.

*EDITS: You now also gain MP from equipment that increases your MP, and you have more starting money.*

*For armor, you now get a set amount of HP, as opposed to getting an AC bonus.*

For shields, each 5% of evade gives you a +1 shield bonus to your AC.

*Magical Evade gives you bonuses on your saving throws.*

Physical evasion rates for classes, is the same as with shields – every 5% gives you a +1 class bonus to AC.

*Weapon Types*
_FFT_
Knife – 1d4
Sword – 1d8
Axe – 1d12
Flail – 1d10
Knight Sword – 1d10
Bow – 1d6
Crossbow – 1d8
Spear – 1d10
Cloth – 1d4
Gun – 2d8
Staff – 1d6
Rod – 1d4
Stick – 1d8
Dictionary – 1d6
Harp – 1d6
Katana – 1d12
Ninja Sword – 1d10

_FFTA_
Blade – 1d10
Sabre – 1d8
Wide-Bladed Swords – 2d4
Rapier – 1d6
Knuckles – 1d8

When acquiring equipment, use the FFT list first; if the weapon exists in both FFT and FFTA, the FFT version takes priority.  Prices are accurate.

Oh, by the way, you all begin with 750 gil.  That should about cover your expenses, I think.  Also, please pay attention to what weapons you can and cannot use… if there is a class that has no weapon available to them, inform me and I’ll remedy the problem.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2003)

*Miscellaneous*

*Background*
As described in the initial post, your character (if you choose to join) is one of the younger inhabitants of a frontier town in eastern Tethys.  You can be of any of the races, and have 1 level in an ‘initial’ class of your choice.  For starters, I’m going to say that everyone has 20 JP – for some jobs, that’s enough to have an ability already, and for others, it’s not.  Don’t choose based on that, though, there will be plenty of JP to go around once the game gets going.

Your character is a younger member of your race.  Your parents can be with the frontier town or not, and exactly how you fit into the town’s social structure is up to you (though no royalty, please, or at least not overly influential royalty).

Your exact job is up to you, as is how you got into that job.  Your teacher is probably your parents or a close relative, though there are exceptions (and being PCs, you can be those exceptions if you so desire).

I don’t have charts for height, weight, or age for any of the races or classes, so go with what sounds right.  I imagine Banga live slightly shorter lives than humans, Viera roughly the same as humans, N’Mou slightly longer, and Moogles quite a bit longer.

*Gameplay*

OoC comments will be, when necessary to post in the IC thread, tags.  Coloration is okay, but ensure that your tag is then *bold* or _italicized_.

All hp damage will be in white, all hp recovery in sky blue, all mp recovery in light green, all mp damage in [color=A78AFF]purple (A78AFF)[/color], and all xp and jp gained will be in sandy brown.

Colored text for when your character speaks is okay, but please ensure to continue to use quotation marks to mark off your character’s words.  Use italicized speech for internal thoughts and monologues, or what-have-you.

And, I think that about does it for important information… if I missed anything, just let me know!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 17, 2003)

*sighs*, count me in, this is just wayyyy too tempting


----------



## Velmont (Aug 17, 2003)

Playing in the FF world... cool. Count me in that game, I want to try it!

I fastly overlook what you have written, and it seem pretty interesting. That game promise.

[edited]
Whoa... not familiar with that system. I stop to play with FF7, I'm familiar with the idea of jobs, thanks to FF5, but mixing it with D20... Not sure I understand well...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> **sighs*, count me in, this is just wayyyy too tempting  *




Yep, I figured you'd be in, at least.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Velmont_
> *Playing in the FF world... cool. Count me in that game, I want to try it!
> 
> I fastly overlook what you have written, and it seem pretty interesting. That game promise.
> ...




Well, creamsteak is working on an FF to d20 conversion.  It should be somewhere out here on the boards.

Also - and don't take this the wrong way - this game might not be for you.  I noticed that you have only 10 posts, and registered this month... are you familiar with how PbP functions?  As you observed very correctly , this game is going to be - mechanically, anyway - a nightmare, or something very close to it.

I'm not trying to be discriminatory towards people who are new around here - in fact, I'm very glad that you're interested! - but this game is going to be a skip and a jump away from standard d20 games.  Combining a new way to play, that being PbP, and the odd mechanics that will back this game may not be the best idea. 

If you think you can handle it, great!  But you might want to consider carefully before you get yourself into something that might be a little over your head.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2003)

*Current Roster... Is Up Top*

I moved the roster to the first post so that everyone could find it easier.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 17, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Also - and don't take this the wrong way - this game might not be for you.  I noticed that you have only 10 posts, and registered this month... are you familiar with how PbP functions?  As you observed very correctly , this game is going to be - mechanically, anyway - a nightmare, or something very close to it.
> 
> I'm not trying to be discriminatory towards people who are new around here - in fact, I'm very glad that you're interested! - but this game is going to be a skip and a jump away from standard d20 games.  Combining a new way to play, that being PbP, and the odd mechanics that will back this game may not be the best idea.
> 
> If you think you can handle it, great!  But you might want to consider carefully before you get yourself into something that might be a little over your head. *




To be honest, I play only once in a PbP game, and that was a time ago, the game died and I never tought to join again for a while. Lately I got much time to kill, so while I was reading on ENWorld, I decide to start again. My experience in PbP is not great, but for systems, I have a tendancy to learn fast as I get used to play many type of systems. 

Nope, I'm not scared, and I've look at your links and things start to make sense. By the time the game start, I should be correct.

P.S: If you find the thread of Creamsteak about the FF conversion to D20, just give the link please.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> *To be honest, I play only once in a PbP game, and that was a time ago, the game died and I never tought to join again for a while. Lately I got much time to kill, so while I was reading on ENWorld, I decide to start again. My experience in PbP is not great, but for systems, I have a tendancy to learn fast as I get used to play many type of systems.
> 
> Nope, I'm not scared, and I've look at your links and things start to make sense. By the time the game start, I should be correct. *




Alright, then!   If you feel up to it, then I have no problems with you coming on board.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 17, 2003)

Link to the d20 conversion: here.


----------



## Badger (Aug 17, 2003)

*I'm in...*

As FF has long since been my biggest weakness, there is no way I can pass up a chance to beta a d20 version. I'll be hitting the creamsteak link in a minute to try and digest it all...

This should be one heck of a ride..


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2003)

Okay, so that brings us up to 3 players.

The roster has been updated.

Edit - oh, yes, I forgot to add hp/mp for the classes.  That will be added shortly.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2003)

*More Miscellaneous*

I was thinking about how to deal with Brave and Faith, and a few other things...

*Brave*
This has only one use, and that's for Reaction abilities.  In order to use a Reaction ability, you must roll a d% and get less than your Brave score.

Also, for Move-Find Item, you must roll higher than your Brave to find the 'good item', or else you get a Phoenix Down or other not-so-good item.

*Faith*
Faith is useful for a wide variety of things.

1) For every 5 points above 50, you get a -1 on saving throws against spells.  For every 5 points below 50, you get a +1.

2) For every 5 points above 50, you add +1 to the saving throw DC of spells you cast.  For every 5 points below 50, you subtract 1.

*Astrology*
Knowing your birthday and having a zodiac sign is a *must*.  You choose what your sign and month of birth is, and what-not, though you can't choose Serpentarius.


```
[color=white]COMPATIBILITY CHART

              Ar Ta Ge Cn Lo Vg Li Sc Sa Cp Aq Pi Se
Aries         O  O  O  -  +  O  ?  O  +  -  O  O  O
Taurus        O  O  O  O  -  +  O  ?  O  +  -  O  O
Gemini        O  O  O  O  O  -  +  0  ?  0  +  -  O
Cancer        -  O  O  O  O  O  -  +  O  ?  O  +  O
Leo           +  -  O  O  O  O  O  -  +  O  ?  O  O
Virgo         O  +  -  O  O  O  O  O  -  +  O  ?  O
Libra         ?  O  +  -  O  O  O  O  O  -  +  O  O
Scorpio       O  ?  O  +  -  O  O  O  O  O  -  +  O
Sagittarius   +  O  ?  O  +  -  O  O  O  O  O  -  O
Capricorn     -  +  O  ?  O  +  -  O  O  O  O  O  O
Aquarius      O  -  +  O  ?  O  +  -  O  O  O  O  O
Pisces        O  O  -  +  O  ?  O  +  -  O  O  O  O
Serpentarius  O  O  O  O  O  O  O  O  O  O  O  O  O

O: Neutral
+: Good
-: Bad
?: Worst (same sex), Best (opposite sex), Bad (monsters)[/color]
```

Definitions
In general, for damaging attacks, Zodiac compatibility will affect the
relevant attack stat -- call this stat XA:

'Neutral' compatibility:  XA_zodiac = XA
'Good' compatibility:     XA_zodiac = XA + [XA / 4]
'Best' compatibility:     XA_zodiac = XA + [XA / 2]
'Bad' compatibility:      XA_zodiac = XA - [XA / 4]
'Worst' compatibility:    XA_zodiac = XA - [XA / 2]

SUCCESS RATE
Instead of affecting only the attack stat, Zodiac compatibility is usually
applied to the success rate as a whole:

'Neutral' compatibility:  success%_zodiac = success%
'Good' compatibility:     success%_zodiac = success% + [success% / 4]
'Best' compatibility:     success%_zodiac = success% + [success% / 2]
'Bad' compatibility:      success%_zodiac = success% - [success% / 4]
'Worst' compatibility:    success%_zodiac = success% - [success% / 2]

*Spells*
The translation of a spell's speed into d20 is difficult.  For instance, haste has a speed of 50 - essentially meaning that it is really, really, really fast.  But how to translate it into d20?

Essentially, this is what I've come up with.

If your initiative is lower than or equal to the speed of the spell in question, then it counts as a standard action and occurs immediately (for instance, if your initiative is 18, and you cast haste, it goes off right away).  However, if your initiative is higher than the spell's speed, then it goes off in the initiative count equal to the spell's speed (for instance, if you're casting Bolt 3, and you have initiative of 22, then it goes off in 15; however, if your initiative was 14, then it would go off right away).

A character has no limit to the number of spells they can know.  All spells allow a saving throw (Will, if it doesn't deal damage or inflict a status ailment; Reflex if it inflicts damage directly; Fortitude against spells that inflict status ailments), and Faith affects these saving throws.  The DC is set with Charisma, which is further affected by Faith.

*Abilities and Levels*
Having no correlation between jobs and levels is a slight problem.  I'll try to remedy those problems here.

For gaining access to a new class, you must have the listed number of action abilities.  Reaction, support, and movement abilities have no meaning in regards to being able to gain access to a new class.

Also note that no FFTA class has 'Combo' abilities - I'm not using the Judge system, or whatever, so those are somewhat meaningless anyway.

You can change classes anytime outside of battle.

A starting character has 5 'points' to increase the following with: Fort Save, Will Save, Ref Save, BAB, and Defense.  All of these start at a 'bad' progression, and each 'point' put into it increases it one progression (from bad to median, from median to good, etc).  A character cannot start out with any progression at best.


```
[color=white][b]Saving Throw Progressions[/b]
Level	Best	Good	Median	Bad
1	+3	+2	+1	+0
2	+4	+3	+2	+0
3	+4	+3	+2	+1
4	+5	+4	+2	+1
5	+6	+4	+3	+1
6	+6	+5	+3	+2
7	+7	+5	+4	+2
8	+8	+6	+4	+2
9	+8	+6	+4	+3
10	+9	+7	+5	+3
11	+10	+7	+5	+3
12	+10	+8	+6	+4
13	+11	+8	+6	+4
14	+12	+9	+6	+4
15	+12	+9	+7	+5
16	+13	+10	+7	+5
17	+14	+10	+8	+5
18	+14	+11	+8	+6
19	+15	+11	+8	+6
20	+16	+12	+9	+6[/color]
```

At 5th level, a saving throw can be increased from bad to median, from median to good, or from good to best; and again at 10th, 15th, and 20th.  A saving throw, your BAB, or your Defense can't be increased to higher than best.

Note that you don't get additional attacks with high BAB, and your BAB progression can't get higher than best.


```
[color=white][b]BAB and Defense Progressions[/b]
Level	Best	Good	Median	Poor
1	+1	+1	+0	+0
2	+2	+2	+1	+1
3	+3	+3	+2	+1
4	+5	+4	+3	+2
5	+6	+5	+3	+2
6	+7	+6	+4	+3
7	+9	+7	+5	+3
8	+10	+8	+6	+4
9	+11	+9	+6	+4
10	+13	+10	+7	+5
11	+14	+11	+8	+5
12	+15	+12	+9	+6
13	+17	+13	+9	+6
14	+18	+14	+10	+7
15	+19	+15	+11	+7
16	+21	+16	+12	+8
17	+22	+17	+12	+8
18	+23	+18	+13	+9
19	+25	+19	+14	+9
20	+26	+20	+15	+10[/color]
```


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2003)

*Skills!*

Alright, yet another element that's very important that I forgot to cover.

Skills work just like they do in 3.5 (yes, I am using 3.5 as the base for this game).  Max ranks in class skills is level +3, and max ranks in cross-class skills is half that number (note that a half-rank doesn't do you any good).

The following is what we'll go with for now in regards to class skills and skill points/level.


```
[color=white]	Mutlitalented	Average		Focused
Level	Skills	Pts/Lvl	Skills	Pts/Lvl	Skills	Pts/Lvl
1	12	4	10	5	8	6
2	12	4	10	5	8	6
3	13	4	10	5	8	6
4	13	4	11	5	8	7
5	14	4	11	6	9	7
6	14	5	12	6	9	7
7	15	5	12	6	9	8
8	15	5	12	6	10	8
9	16	5	13	7	10	8
10	16	5	13	7	10	9
11	17	6	14	7	10	9
12	17	6	14	7	11	9
13	18	6	14	8	11	10
14	18	6	15	8	11	10
15	19	6	15	8	12	10
16	19	7	16	8	12	11
17	20	7	16	9	12	11
18	20	7	16	9	12	11
19	21	7	17	9	13	12
20	21	7	17	9	13	12[/color]
```

You choose to be Multitalented, Average, or Focused.

Skills is how many class skills you have at that level.  Pts/level is the base number of skill points you have at that level, plus your Intelligence modiifer (at first level, you get four times this number).

Note that for Knowledge, all the categories presented in the 3.5 PH count as seperate skills.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2003)

*Recovery Items*

Obviously, a variety of items will function differently in this game than they did in FFT.  For instance, at 1st level, 30 hp in FFT was a big number, but still less than your max hp... in this game, though, that's double or possibly triple your hit points.


```
[color=white]Potion		HP Restore: 10
Antidote		Cancel: Poison
Eye Drop		Cancel: Darkness
Echo Grass	Cancel: Silence
Maiden's Kiss	Cancel: Frog
Soft		Cancel: Petrify
Hi-Potion		HP Restore: 35
Ether:		MP Restore: 10
Phoenix Down	Cancel: Dead*
Remedy:		Cancel: Many Status Ailments
Hi-Ether		MP Restore: 25
X-Potion		HP Restore: 75
Holy Water	Cancel: Undead, Blood Suck
Elixir		Restores HP and MP completely

*Dead is defined as being between 0 and -10.  Once a character hits -10, 
they cannot be brought back with a Phoenix Down.  
A Phoenix Down brings a character to 1.[/color]
```


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2003)

*FFT Equipment List*

The attached file is the equipment list you can use for the game.  This is only the FFT part of it, though; the FFTA portion will be shortcoming (a couple of hours, at worst).

I modified the attack power benefits to be so that odd-numbered AT's have higher attack bonuses than damage bonuses.  Seemed more balanced that way.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2003)

*FFTA Class Equipment*

What classes can use what.

*Helmets*
Warriors, Dragon Knights, Guardian Knights, Temple Knights and Moogle Knights.

*Hats*
Can be worn by every Job except for Dragon Knights, Guardian Knights and White Monks.

*Armor*
Warriors, Dragon Knights, Guardian Knights, Temple Knights and Moogle Knights.

*Clothes*
Can be worn by every Job except for Dragon Knights and Guardian Knights.

*Robes*
Illusionists, Blue Mages, Bishops, Temple Knights, Shapeshifters, Sages, Shamans, and Red Mages.

*Knight Swords*
Guardian Knights and Temple Knights.

*Knives*
Jugglers.

*Katanas*
Assassins.

*Staves*
Bishops.

*Harps*
Beast Tamers and Animal Trainers.

*Bows*
Hunters, Snipers and Assassins.

*Spears*
Dragon Knights and Temple Knights.

*Rods*
Alchemists and Sages.

*Guns*
Gunners.

*Wide-Bladed Swords*
Warriors and Guardian Knights.

*Sabres*
Blue Mages.

*Blades*
Gladiators and Moogle Knights.

*Rapiers*
Shamans, Fencers, and Red Mages.

*Knuckles*
White Monks and Mechanics (Gadgeteers).

*Shields*
Warriors, Sages, Fencers and Moogle Knights.


----------



## Tidus4444 (Aug 18, 2003)

This does sound quite intriguing.  The only problem is I'm not accustomed to PbP play.  I'm really interested in this game though.  Could you please make an exeption to the rule?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> *This does sound quite intriguing.  The only problem is I'm not accustomed to PbP play.  I'm really interested in this game though.  Could you please make an exeption to the rule? *




Well, that 'rule' is primarily to help you out.  Generally, I don't have restrictions on games that I start.  This one does, however, due to the crazy game mechanics that are being thrown in (just look at the dozen or so posts above... you'll quickly see why).

However, if you feel up to it, I'm alright with it.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

*FFTA Equipment List*

This particular list has the weaponry for the classes whose weapons aren't in FFT.


----------



## Tidus4444 (Aug 18, 2003)

mmmkay then, one more thing: those links are broken.  gamefaqs has this thing where you can't link to their faq pages.  Could you please just post the url so we can copy/paste the link into our bowsers?  Oh, and we need to know how the class's abilities translate into D20.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Link problem has been fixed.


----------



## Tidus4444 (Aug 18, 2003)

Now I try to copy/paste and it gives me error 404, page cannot be found.  And I'm rather curious as to how perception works.  I've never played with a DM that uses it.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> *Now I try to copy/paste and it gives me error 404, page cannot be found.*




Hmm... dunno.  I tried all the links, and they all worked for me.



> *And I'm rather curious as to how perception works.  I've never played with a DM that uses it. *




Well, like I said - it modifies Listen, Search, and Spot.  Also, races with llv get their Perception modifier added to how much farther than humans they can see in lower light, and every point of Per modifier is multiplied by 10 and added to the distance of darkvision.  Perception also modifies attack rolls with firearms, rather than Dexterity.


----------



## Tidus4444 (Aug 18, 2003)

ok then.  I got one more question: N'mou seem to be the spellcasting race, but they don't get the summoner class in their tree.  Why is that?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> *I got one more question: N'mou seem to be the spellcasting race, but they don't get the summoner class in their tree.  Why is that? *




Erm... good point.  It wasn't on the list in the FFTA class listing, but you've got a point there... I'll go add it in.

Edit - also added in the learner, as it went along with the n'mou's feel of messing around with monsters and their abilities.


----------



## Tidus4444 (Aug 18, 2003)

Okay, now we need to know how spells and other class abilities transfer over to D20.

EDIT: and chemists get no weapons.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> *Okay, now we need to know how spells and other class abilities transfer over to D20. *




Hmm... you want all that _now_?

To be completely honest, I was going to wing it.  But if you insist...

First off, you might want to take a look thru this: http://db.gamefaqs.com/console/psx/file/final_fantasy_tactics_battle_mechanics.txt

Yep, battle mechanics.  That'll tell you everything you ever wanted to know about how FFT works, and then some.  I can't say how close I'll be following them, but I've read through it once before, so I have a vague idea of how things work.

Now, for most abilities, you will have a line that looks like the following..

4/2v1

That means that the spell in question (Fire) has a range of 4 (or 20 feet, in d20 terms), an area of effect of 2 (that being the targeted square, and each square sharing a side with it), and a vertical tolerance of 1 (thus, if the targeted square is on height level 3, the spell will affect targets within the area of effect between height levels 2 and 4 inclusive).

Translation to d20 - in this case - is fairly simple.  I just assumed that each square in FFT was 5 feet.  Done!

To be completely honest, I really don't know how I'm going to work things out.  If you cast _Bolt_, for example, I'll work out how it works, and then I'll make sure to let you know.  I'll be trying to emulate the feel of FFT as much as possible, but it will be rather difficult with the FFTA class abilities.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> *EDIT: and chemists get no weapons. *




...say what?

The above list that I posted is only for new classes.  Chemist isn't new, and still gets knives and guns as weaponry choices.


----------



## Tidus4444 (Aug 18, 2003)

oh, whoops.  *is a moron*  So, you're going to wing the spell damage and such?  Well, that works for me, but I think we might end up with some unbalanced spells.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> *oh, whoops.  So, if I remember correctly Chemists get guns and knives for their weapons? *




Yep.  Let me guess... you're considering playing a magic user?


----------



## Tidus4444 (Aug 18, 2003)

Yup!  Go summoner!  and the links still don't work for me. This is how the last link you gave me ended up:
http://db.gamefaqs.com/console/psx/...e_mechanics.txt

I think ... is supposed to replaced by something, but I can't figure out what.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> *Yup!  Go summoner!  and the links still don't work for me. This is how the last link you gave me ended up:*




Instead of clicking on it directly, right-click on it, do "Copy Shortcut", then paste it into a new browser.

That should work.


----------



## Tidus4444 (Aug 18, 2003)

Click on copy shortcut and then do a normal paste?  Still doesn't work.  and, as usual, if I right click and select open, or open to new window, it won't work.

Also, I'm kinda confused on the equipment.  Two things I don't understand: 
on the armor, you say that for every 20 hp you get, that's +1 to AC.  Do we still get that HP bonus?  Or do we even get an HP bonus at all?  Same thing for the MP bonus.

On the weapons: I'm a little confused on the 2/1 thing.  Does that mean +2 to hit, +1 damage?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

*Important Note on Classes*

Do note that some classes (such as the Summoner and Wizard) are present in both FFT and FFTA, though with differing abilities.

Unless otherwise noted, *use the FFT version*.  If there is a new spell (such as for the Summoner), you can add it to your list of available abilities to learn.  Also, if there are new abilities (such as for the Archer), you can add those to your ability list, as well.

Also, for Learners, you can learn blue spells from monsters from FFT, as well... I already have the ones that are available converted into terms of MP cost and whatnot, so if you run into them, I'll ensure that you're aware of new blue spells available.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> *Click on copy shortcut and then do a normal paste?  Still doesn't work.  and, as usual, if I right click and select open, or open to new window, it won't work.*




Okay.  In that case, do the following...

1) go to www.gamefaqs.com
2) in the search window on the left, type in "Tactics"
3) for the game you're looking for (FFTA or FFT), find it on the list, then click on "FAQS"
4-FFT) I use the FAQ at the very top, as well as the Battle Mechanics Guide, as well as the Class Abilities List (which is somewhere on there)
5-FFTA) The FAQ and the Ability List are the only things I've really used.  The FAQ has ability descriptions and MP costs, but only the List has JP (AP, actually, but just convert it to JP) costs.



> *on the armor, you say that for every 20 hp you get, that's +1 to AC.  Do we still get that HP bonus?  Or do we even get an HP bonus at all?  Same thing for the MP bonus.*




Well, when I went through the armor and helmets, I found that +1 AC/20 HP didn't really work.  So I toned down the gained HP from the items, and said that they grant HP/MP.  You don't get AC from armor or helmets, but you do from shields.  You get MP bonuses for armor and helmets.



> *On the weapons: I'm a little confused on the 2/1 thing.  Does that mean +2 to hit, +1 damage? *




Yep, that means +2 to hit, and +1 to damage.  So, if you see a weapon with 2/2, that means that it's basically a +2 weapon.  The reason why they're different sometimes is because I divided the attack power into both categories, and if it was odd, more of it went to attack bonuses than damage.


----------



## Tidus4444 (Aug 18, 2003)

*answered above*


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> *And looking over the equipment area, it seems to me that Dex is vastly more important in FF D20 than in normal D20, cause it takes a good while to even get a +1 armor bonus.  I think that you may want to increase the bonus to AC to 10 or even 5 per hp gained. *




Erm... don't know if you missed my last post, but *I dropped the +y AC/x HP idea, and replaced it with an HP bonus*.

Don't worry, the bold is so that someone who's skimming the thread notices it.  Not trying to yell at ya or anything. 

I statted up a 4th level Moogle Knight... AC 17, but 68 HP.  The higher HP makes up for the lower AC, imo, and the mechanic is a little less unwieldy.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 18, 2003)

Perhaps a defense bonus based on level as well, GW?  Like +1 every 2 or 3 or 4 levels.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Perhaps a defense bonus based on level as well, GW?  Like +1 every 2 or 3 or 4 levels. *




Well, I tried to do that with the class's built-in evade rates, but those are pretty puny...

I'll work something out.  When I do, it'll be edited into the post with the rules on how saving throws and BAB's work.  This should be coming relatively shortly...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Okay, class defense idea has been integrated.  The 'More Miscellaneous' post has the information for it now.


----------



## Tidus4444 (Aug 18, 2003)

We have a problem.  We often post at the same time.  .  That's why my posts might ask questions that have been answered in the previous post.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> *We have a problem.  We often post at the same time.  .  That's why my posts might ask questions that have been answered in the previous post. *




Ah... that would do it.


----------



## Tidus4444 (Aug 18, 2003)

okay then, now I just need to know how much jp I get at the begining.  I remember it being somewhere on the page, but I forgot where.  I think it was 30 or something like that?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> *okay then, now I just need to know how much jp I get at the begining.  I remember it being somewhere on the page, but I forgot where.  I think it was 30 or something like that? *




20.  I forgot where it was, but it was 20.


----------



## Tidus4444 (Aug 18, 2003)

Okay!  Made my first character!  No doubt it has many flaws in it, but take a look.

N’mou
Poor BAB and defense, Ref and Will good, Fort median focused
Female, Capricorn
Current Class: Priest
HP: 11
MP: 12
AC: 10
Str: 10
Dex: 10
Con: 12
Int: 12
Wis: 14
Cha: 16
Per: 10
Faith: 75
Brave: 43

BAB: +0
Fort: +2
Will: +4
Ref: +2

Skills:
Bluff: 
Concentration: 4+1=5
Spellcraft: 4+1=5
Diplomacy: 4+3=7
Knowledge: (arcana): 4+1=5
Spot: 4+2=6
Listen: 4+2=6
Search: 4+2=6

Equipment: Feather Hat +2 Hp, +2 MP
Clothes: +2 hp, +0 Mp
Dagger: +2, 1d4+1

Items: 5 potions

Abilities Equipped:
Action: Item
Support:
Movement:
Reaction:

Abilities known:
Chemist: 
Potion
Phoenix Down

Priest: 
Cure


Jps in each class:
Chemist: 0
Priest: 4
Wizard: 0

Spell DC: 18

EDIT: hmm, we may have to change around the Mp rules.  I only have enough MP for one Cure.  And should I use the Chemist's HD/MD, since that's where my character conceptually started, or should I add the Priest HD/MD because that is what my character is now?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

You only used 4 'points' for increasing progressions.  You can increase your BAB, Defense, or Fort save to median.

You only have one action ability set; in addition, you'll need to point out which is current for your job (and what your current job is, you need to point out).

Total JP gained for all your classes would be nice, but not necessary.

Other than that, looks fine.


----------



## Tidus4444 (Aug 18, 2003)

Also, I propose that when we change classes, the HD/MD be retroactive.  That was how it was in the original FFT anyway.  You roll up the HD/MD per level for every class you have, and when you change classes, you change it to the appropriate HD/MD.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> *EDIT: hmm, we may have to change around the Mp rules.  I only have enough MP for one Cure.  And should I use the Chemist's HD/MD, since that's where my character conceptually started, or should I add the Priest HD/MD because that is what my character is now? *




Hmm... low MPs are the bane of 1st-level characters.  Equipment will help that, though, so don't worry about it...

Stick with Chemist, as that was where the character was at the beginning of 1st level.  You'll just have to rely on Potions somewhat more than Cure, I suppose, until you level as a Priest.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> *Also, I propose that when we change classes, the HD/MD be retroactive.  That was how it was in the original FFT anyway.  You roll up the HD/MD per level for every class you have, and when you change classes, you change it to the appropriate HD/MD. *




...

That's actually a good idea.  I like it!  Ignore my post to your edit - this is a much better idea.

*When you change jobs, your HP and MP change retroactively.*


----------



## Tidus4444 (Aug 18, 2003)

Still , I do remember having more MP han this as a 1st level priest in FFT.  And if we're going with our D20 counterparts, Clerics can cast far more than 1 cure light wounds at 1st level.  But it's up to you if you want to change or not.  Of course, if we increase the amount of MP you get, this opens up a whole new can of worms, when you factor in that one Time Mage ability that allows you to swap HP damage for MP damage.  Even as the system is now, with MP being nearly as big as HP ,if not more, I think this ability might be overpowered.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Also, you might want to make note of what affects your Faith has on your saving throws and the DCs to resist your spells.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> *Still , I do remember having more MP han this as a 1st level priest in FFT.  And if we're going with our D20 counterparts, Clerics can cast far more than 1 cure light wounds at 1st level.  But it's up to you if you want to change or not. *




And the first battle you fought, all your team had around 30-40 hit points with Clothes and Leather Hats.   We'll keep the power level toned down a little, so keep the HD/MD the same.

Cure is only 6 MP... going with the retroactive HP/MP idea, and with your Wisdom modifier, you have 12 MP, enough to cast it twice.


----------



## Tidus4444 (Aug 18, 2003)

That may be so, but the damage for every attack in the game has gone down to D20 levels.  While MP has been reduced to D20, the spell costs haven't.  Not trying to sound argumentative or anything, just trying to balance the system better.  2 more posts to 200, woot.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Hmm... however, note that the most expensive spell, MP-wise and not counting Zodiac, is 70.  Now, assuming alternating average MP die rolls for a Time Mage (as the spell in question is Meteor), you will have 70 MP around 14th level, making Meteor the equivalent of a 7th level spell.  Not only that, but if the Time Mage in question has any kind of Wisdom modifier, that level will go down - and adding equipment to that, as well.  You could probably cast Meteor around 10th level, given decent equipment and a moderate Wisdom.  IMO, there's nothing really wrong with that.

Does it mess someone up at lower levels?  Sure it does.  Having only 16 MP (10 + 2 Wis + 4 Equipment) does somewhat suck.  But this number will go up, and at a slightly sharper curve than the MP increases of spells.

And - if it turns out it's not balanced, it'll be fixed.   So if I turn out to be completely wrong, and this doesn't work out, I'll look at ways to fix the MP costs of spells.  For now, though, we'll stick with how it is at the moment.


----------



## Tidus4444 (Aug 18, 2003)

You make a fair point.  Very well.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> *You make a fair point.  Very well. *




Hmm...

BTW, you have 14 MP.  10 base, +2 for your Wisdom, and +2 for your equipment.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 18, 2003)

I will most definately give this a shot. ADD ME TO THE PCs LIST IMMEDIATELY. 

Sorry. I'm a little rabid.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2003)

Ok, here the first draft of my character. He is a Samourai wanna-be (and he won't become one tommorow, as Samourai is far in the progression tree).

So I start Squire. I put all my 34 points in my attributs. 

*--Edited-- 18/08
I choose to have Poor Fort and Will, Medium Reflex, Good BAB and Defence *

I choose to focused for my skills ( and I choose skills that seems interesting for a town guard, surely my starting situation for the game).

*--Edited-- 26/08
For my two feats, I will take Supportive (so my Gain JP Up will not block my only slots) and Talented (There is too many good action on the Samourai road). *

I bought for 750 gils of equipment.

With my 20 JP, I bought the Gain JP Up, which is costly but I take it for an investment to become a Samourai faster.

For abilities equipped, I automatically have Fight and Item (use an item in my equipement) as any FF?

-----
*Damien Coll*
Human
Male, Leo
Current Class: Squire
HP: 17
MP: 6
AC: 13
Str: 14
Dex: 14
Con: 14
Int: 10
Wis: 14
Cha: 10
Per: 14
Faith: 50
Brave: 50

BAB: +1 (Good)
Defence: +1 (Good)
Fort: +2 (Poor)
Will: +2 (Poor)
Ref: +3 (Medium)

Skills:
Balance: 6 (Rank:4 Dex:2)
Climb: 6 (Rank:4 Str:2)
Intimidate: 2 (Rank:2 Cha:0)
Jump: 6 (Rank:4 Str:2)
Listen: 6 (Rank:4 Per:2)
Profession(Farmer): 4 (Rank:2 Wis:2)
Spot: 6 (Rank:4 Per:2)
Tumble: 6 (Rank:4 Dex:2)

Feats:
Supportive
Talented

Equipment: 
Leather Outfit: +5 hp, +0 Mp (300 Gils)
Leather Hat: +2 hp, +0 Mp (150 Gils)
Broad Sword (200 Gils)

Items: 2 potions (100 Gils)

Abilities Equipped:
FIGHT
Action: 
Support: GAIN JP UP
Movement:
Reaction:

Abilities known:
Squire:
Gain JP Up

Jps in each class:
Squire: 0

-----

So, what do you think of that?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> *I choose to have Poor saves, so my BAB start Good. I put one point in BAB to be best and the remainding 4 in Defence for being best too. Am I right on that one?*




Nope. 

I redid that part of the system... basically, all saves, BAB, and Defense are 'bad'.  You have five 'points' to increase those by one progression, and you can't start out with anything at 'best' progression.



> *I choose to focused for my skills ( and I choose skills that seems interesting for a town guard, surely my starting situation for the game).*




Okay.



> *With my 20 JP, I bought the Gain JP Up, which is costly but I take it for an investment to become a Samourai faster.*




Okay, I know how to work that out.



> *For abilities equipped, I automatically have Fight and Item (use an item in my equipement) as any FF?*




Fight, yes, Item, no.  Item is an ability that Chemists get, so you have to go through Chemist to be able to use items.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> Nope.
> 
> I redid that part of the system... basically, all saves, BAB, and Defense are 'bad'.  You have five 'points' to increase those by one progression, and you can't start out with anything at 'best' progression.*




Ok, I edit my character. Now Good BAB and Defence and Medium Reflex (To represent a more finesse Figther than a Brute).



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> Fight, yes, Item, no.  Item is an ability that Chemists get, so you have to go through Chemist to be able to use items. *




Ok, so if I need to heal in a combat, I must ask the White Mage or wait the after combat to heal?

And one last thing, how do the feats works? Do we have any feats? As a human, I'm suppose to have a bonus feats, so...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> *Ok, so if I need to heal in a combat, I must ask the White Mage or wait the after combat to heal?*




Yep.



> *And one last thing, how do the feats works? Do we have any feats? As a human, I'm suppose to have a bonus feats, so... *




Exactly like they do normally, with a few exceptions (Augment Summoning, for example, probably won't work the same as it does in normal d20).

Yep, as a human you have a bonus feat in addition to the feat you get at 1st level.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Exactly like they do normally, with a few exceptions (Augment Summoning, for example, probably won't work the same as it does in normal d20).
> 
> Yep, as a human you have a bonus feat in addition to the feat you get at 1st level. *




Fine, I've make my choice, I took Improved Disarm (and Combat Expertise, as he is pre-requisit).  If I choose to be a town guard, it is surely good to have many way to have someone surrender.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Fine, I've make my choice, I took Improved Disarm (and Combat Expertise, as he is pre-requisit).  If I choose to be a town guard, it is surely good to have many way to have someone surrender. *




Okay... looks good.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Just realized that there was a post that I didn't respond to, so I'll do that now...



			
				Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> *oh, whoops.  *is a moron*  So, you're going to wing the spell damage and such?  Well, that works for me, but I think we might end up with some unbalanced spells. *




Hmm... nope.  I'm not really going to wing the spell damage.  Essentially, I'll take the Battle Mechanics Guide, and see what they say about the spell.  Then, I'll do the same kind of thing to the spell that I did to the weaponry and armor, so that it's power is toned down a bit and made to fit the mechanics of this game.

For FFTA, though... yeah, those will be... um... I will be winging those.  I'll try to find an FFT equivalent, and work off of that.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Okay, so Tidus and Velmont have posted their chars... I'd like to see some ideas, at least, from Sollir, Dave_o, and Badger in the next few days.  If the two whose chars are done could start writing up histories and all that fun stuff, that'd be great, too. 

With luck, we'll start this in the next week, probably by this weekend.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Okay, so Tidus and Velmont have posted their chars... I'd like to see some ideas, at least, from Sollir, Dave_o, and Badger in the next few days.  If the two whose chars are done could start writing up histories and all that fun stuff, that'd be great, too. *




Ideas are germing, I'll try to write a first draft toninght, or at least a start.



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *With luck, we'll start this in the next week, probably by this weekend. *




Great! To all other players, as we come from the same village, we may know each other from some times, so, I suggest if you write a background and find a good idea of interaction in the past with another player, it could be cool to add it. 

At least, you have a green light to do some crossover with my character.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 18, 2003)

Would everyone mind posting what character class, if any, they're aiming for?  I'm still considering what I want my character to be, but I have narrowed it down to a few choices, but I think one of my top ones might be taken.

That said, I'll try to be done with my character soon


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Would everyone mind posting what character class, if any, they're aiming for?  I'm still considering what I want my character to be, but I have narrowed it down to a few choices, but I think one of my top ones might be taken.
> 
> That said, I'll try to be done with my character soon  *




In case you miss it, I'm on my way for Samourai.

Tidus, I think he said Summoner, if he hadn't change idea since that time.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2003)

Here my draft for my history. Some things might be added or some minor change could be made, but this is the spirit of my character.

-----
	The world is changing. The technology have appeared, and it has change our way to move, to work, to live and to die. Some people are evolving, transported by this wave of technology, byt others, like anchors, prefer to stay in their old way. Wareth was one of them. The easy kill of a gun, the easiness of the bullet to pass throught the armor, how appealling for the youth, but Wareth have follow the ancestral teaching of the samourai. Where wars were fought with firearms, he was winning battle with his sword. But as any figther who survive battles, his body become broken, and he decide to settle down in a small town, where he could finally find a peacefull place to earn his living. Wareth married himself and became a farmer. He became the proud father of one son and two daughters.

	This son, it is Damien. His childhood was hard days in the fields, under a burning sun or some cold rains, and some easy night, falling asleep to the story of some great and honorable heroes. His father almost never talk of his past years as a samourai, but when he would dare telling something, his son was eating each and every words he was saying. So Damien start to dream. He dreams to become a great warrior as his father, one to hold true to the way of  the samourai in a world crumbling in a technologic war.

	When he reached 12 years old, he start to train with a sword. At first, it was in secret, fearing that his father would not approve. But one day, his father surprised him and told him: "If you want to learn how to fight, at least learn the good way to use a sword. Let me teach you. Here the first lesson, there is ALWAYS a way to win a fight without a blood drop. The only and true way to win a fight, it is to have no fight." And so he trained for many years. He finally get allowed in the town militia. He tought to leave his town to join a true army, but his father get ill. His father died, that day he got 18 years old, sad birthday. He finnaly choose to stay in the town, so he could continu to cultivate his father's field, so he could continu to feads his family.


----------



## Tidus4444 (Aug 18, 2003)

ok then I think I've got a decent idea gelling in my head.  I don't have name yet though.  Names are hard for me to come up with.

<name> came from an aristocratic N'mou family.  She had the best of everything in life, servants, prestige, power.  However, she wasn't quite happy with her stagnation.  In secret she practiced her magical abilities, as she had a new found fascination with it.  Her family did not aprove of magic, saying that it was for "the commoners" and working people to learn, not the nobility.  She also ended up sneaking out of the manor at night to visit some friends in the human settlement, which predicatbly, her parents also dissaproved of.  They distrusted the humans.  When the conflict broke out, she declared her true colors, and fled to the human village where she could live and study her magic in peace.


----------



## Badger (Aug 18, 2003)

*Class idea...*

My ultimate goal is to be a geomancer...don't ask me why, but I always thought that class rocked...however, along the way I am going to have him learn a good amount of monk skills to be his secondary skill set when he takes over geo full time.

More to come tonight...


----------



## dave_o (Aug 18, 2003)

GnomeWorks - do you have some sort of instant message service? I need a _lot_ of help.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *GnomeWorks - do you have some sort of instant message service? I need a lot of help.  *




Heh.  Don't worry about it. 

If you can, I can get to the chatroom out here at EN World.  If you can use that, I can help you... otherwise, sorry.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

In channel #ir, not #dnd3e, btw.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 19, 2003)

Dave_o - if you've tried the chat in the last few hours, you'll note that I wasn't around.  Sorry about that,  I left work, and I can only get to the chatroom from work (don't ask - it's a looong story).

Instead, if you could email me your questions, that would be fine with me... I should be at work tomorrow, too, for most of the morning and early afternoon (Central Time), so you could catch me in the chatroom then, too.

Either way is fine with me, just let me know what you decide!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm around too at that channel (#IR), and while I'm not the creator of the system I think I can understand it decently if you just have a few questions.

on a note, I'm thinking of a Telepath for my character, perhaps aiming for shapeshifter


----------



## Velmont (Aug 19, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *GnomeWorks - do you have some sort of instant message service? I need a lot of help.  *




Bah! It may seems confusing, but read it twice, than thrice, and try to make your character, you'll have one or two mistake and you'll correct it easily because we are many who understand the system... it is how I learn it. I'm no master yet, but it seems that no one can attribut himself with that title anyway.


----------



## Tidus4444 (Aug 19, 2003)

Do it one thing at a time.  Make stats, then skills.  That's pretty much all standard D20.  Then choose your BAB and saves.  That's also pretty close to the normal D20.  After that it should be pretty easy to choose what skills you want (you should only be able to buy one or two of your chosen class).  Baby steps.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 19, 2003)

I was looking at the progression to become my Samourai, and I have only one thing to say:   Yikes!   I'll need over 700 JP just taking the minimum number of powers (but taking usefull one, not some craps). I really hope the Gain JP Up power of the Squire worth it.

It is almost sure that'll do: Squire->Knight->Monk->Archer->Thief->Lancer->Samourai.

So I have some question on the abilities, on all these class, but I'll stay with my first two, or you'll be killed by the charge  

How will work: 
Gain JP Up? (Squire)
Move +1? (Squire)
Weapon Guard ? (Knight)

I suppose all the break abilities will work as describe in the D20 document created by creamsteak. Am I right?

That'll do for now. Next questions on abilities next month


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 19, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> *Gain JP Up? (Squire)*




Can't tell you, as I don't know how JP will work quite yet.  However, you will get more due to this ability.



> *Move +1? (Squire)*




Every point of movement is equal to +5 to your speed.



> *Weapon Guard ? (Knight)*




This was already integrated into the equipment lists.  It says that you gain a weapon bonus to your AC equal to the listed bonus, which is +1 per 5%.  The bonus is already listed.



> *I suppose all the break abilities will work as describe in the D20 document created by creamsteak. Am I right?*




Possibly.  I don't really remember looking over that part of the document... I'll go review it, though.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 21, 2003)

Just giving this a bump...


----------



## Badger (Aug 22, 2003)

*Moving soon...*

Please don't think I have given up on the game, as RL has been keeping me pretty busy on preparing to move, and I am working on the char as fast as I can...

After Sun, I will be away until the 1st of Sept, barring my ability to convince my new neighbors to let me crack out in their apt...

I still want to pursue the geomancer, and my projected development is something like this:

Squire>Knight>Monk(Max out)>Geomancer

My secondary idea of a char is a Time Mage with a Rifle...that was always fun for me in FFT..

Hope to see you sooner than expected, but if I need to go into the reserves for now I can..


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 22, 2003)

Badger - don't worry about it.   Just get your char done asap, and it'll be fine.


----------



## Neowolf (Aug 24, 2003)

Hey GW, if you don't mind I'd like to get in on this too.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 24, 2003)

Neowolf said:
			
		

> *Hey GW, if you don't mind I'd like to get in on this too.  *




That's fine.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 24, 2003)

Taki - Female Viera Archer 1; Medium-size humanoid; HD 1d8+0; HP 8(+5); MD 1d4+0; MP 4; Init +4 (+4 Dex); Spd 43, jump 13; AC 15 (touch 15, flat-footed 11, median); Atk (BAB good) +2 Melee or +7 Ranged(1d8+1 bow gun); A Charge +1, Item (Potion, Antidote); RA; SA; MA; SQ +2 to Climb, Jump, and Tumble, +1 bonus to AC; AL LN; SV Fort (bad) +0, Ref (good) +6, Will (bad) +2; Str 12 Dex 18 Con 10 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 10 Pcp 14; Brave 55; Faith 45.

	Skills (Focused): Tumble +10, Jump +7, Climb +7, Hide +8, Move Silently +8, Ride +8.    

	Feats: Talented.

	Languages: Viera, common.

	Posessions: Bow gun, leather outfit, potion.

	JP: 20; current 0.

	Notes: Skill list is Tumble, Jump, Climb, Hide, Move Silently, Ride, Sleight of Hand, and Survival; astrological sign Aries.

_Basically, Taki is just a local huntress/healer type. Quite reserved, but also very devoted to whatever she decides to do._

_Edit_ - Fixed Taki!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 24, 2003)

Dave o - looks good!  However, if you could list how much JP you've used for the abilities you have, that would be great.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 24, 2003)

Sure, uhm, lessee:

Equipment Change is free, as per Chemist.

Charge +1 cost 10jp.

Item (Potion) cost 3jp.

Annnnd Item (Antidote) cost 7jp!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 24, 2003)

Okay, look's good!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 24, 2003)

Oh - and btw, everyone speaks common, in addition to racial language.  Just so you know.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 24, 2003)

*Zero - Male N'Mou Telepath 1; Sign:* Sagitarrius; Small-size humanoid; *HD* 1d4+3; *HP* 7; *MD* 1d4+4; *MP* 8; *Init* +4 (+4 Improved Initiative); *Move* 20 ft., *Jump* 5 ft.; *AC* 12 (+1 Base, +1 Size) (touch 11, flat-footed 11, good); *Atk* (BAB good) +1 Melee (Unarmed strke 1d2-1) or +2 Ranged; *A* Telepath; *RA* None; *SA* None; *MA* None; *SQ* +2 to Handle Animal, Telepathy 10 ft.; *AL* CN; *SV* Fort (bad) +2, Ref (bad) +0, Will (median) +5; Str 8 Dex 10 Con 14 Int 12 Wis 18 Cha 14 Pcp 10; Brave 35; Faith 65.

_Skills (Focused):_ Bluff +6 [4], Concentration +4 [2], Disguise +6 [4], Handle Animal +6 [2], Knowledge (Monsters) +5 [4], Listen +6 [4], Spot +6 [4].

_Feats:_ Improved Initiative.

_Languages:_ Common, N'Mou.

_Posessions:_ 750 Gil.

_Current JP:_ 0.

*Abilities Known:*
_Action:_
Control (from Telepath) - Control Chocobo
_Reaction:_
_Support:_
_Movement:_

_Notes:_ Skill list is Bluff, Concentration, Disguise, Handle Animal, Knowledge (Monsters), Listen and Spot; Astrological Sign is Sagittarius.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 24, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Notes: Took Chemist list as alternate ability list;*




I think I miss something when I have read all the rules. What it does to have an alternate ability list and how can we have it?


----------



## dave_o (Aug 24, 2003)

The rules state that when you create your character, you get to pick another inital class list to gain abilities from.

The Talented feat allows a further ability list selection.



BTW, it's so cool to have GnomeWorks and Sollir Furryfoot in this game, _and_ my PbP. You guys seem to be the PbP regulars, so I guess my game isn't all bad.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 24, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *The rules state that when you create your character, you get to pick another inital class list to gain abilities from.*




Hmm... where did you get that from?

If I think you're talking about what I think you're talking about, what I meant was that you can have two ability sets equipped at any one time.

Of course, I could've said what you're saying at some point, and I've just forgotten... if so, just say so.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 24, 2003)

I think I took it the wrong way, but I like my Item abilities, so I'll switch out Improved Initative for Talented (Chemist).


----------



## Velmont (Aug 24, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmm... where did you get that from?
> 
> ...




Can you be less clear?   No, seriously, to anyone who can answer, where did you pick that? I know Talented can allow you to _equip_ an other action, but I donèt remember anything about another class list.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 24, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *I think I took it the wrong way, but I like my Item abilities, so I'll switch out Improved Initative for Talented (Chemist).  *




Um... I think we're having a communications error here. 

You can have, at any given point, two sets of abilities: one from your current job (in your case, archer), and one other that you have gained abiliities from.

In your case, you have spent JP and gained abilities in the Chemist class.  Since you have done that, your second ability slot can be Item (the name of the ability list for Chemist) and have access to your chemist abiliites.

However, if you also had abiliites in say, fencer, then, as an archer, you would have to decide if your second ability set is the chemist's, or the fencer's.

Talented gives you an extra slot for ability lists.  Thus, if you had fencer and chemist abilities, and were currently an archer, you could have both the fencer and chemist ability sets 'equipped'.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 24, 2003)

Ah! Understood. I still took Talented, though, it'll be useful.

The FFTA FAQ is so big that is eats my browser. Maybe you could cut and paste the ability descriptions into a seperate document?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 24, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *Ah! Understood. I still took Talented, though, it'll be useful.*




Okay.  Glad we finally understood each other. 

BTW - when you take Talented, you don't have to choose a specific ability set to tie to it.  It just means that you can have an addiitonal ability set 'equipped'.



> *The FFTA FAQ is so big that is eats my browser. Maybe you could cut and paste the ability descriptions into a seperate document?  *




Yeah, I think I can do that.  Should be up sometime in the near future (an hour or two, at most).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 25, 2003)

As requested, the attached file has the list of available abiliities for the FFTA classes.  Also, note that some classes (ninjas and archers) have two ability sets, one from FFT and one from FFTA.  The file includes more information on how those work.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 25, 2003)

*Example of how a Class with two Ability Sets Works*

Let's say that a character becomes a Ninja.  While a Ninja, said character has access to his abilities (say, Shuriken for Throw and Kinton for Ninjutsu) from the Throw and Ninjutsu ability sets, as well as a second ability set of his choice (possibly more with the Talented feat).

Now, said character becomes a Chemist.  The character wants to use a Ninja ability set; however, he can only choose either Throw (and get Shuriken) or Ninjutsu (and get Kinton).  He cannot choose both, unless he has the Talented feat.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 25, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> * The file includes more information on how those work. *




Just to tell that my Norton Antivirus have detected a "Malicious Script" in the file.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 25, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> *Just to tell that my Norton Antivirus have detected a "Malicious Script" in the file. *




Hmm... if it's not prohibiting you from opening it, I wouldn't worry about it.  There shouldn't be anything dangerous being sent out from me.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 25, 2003)

Funnily enough, you quoted something that I wasn't supposed to have, heh.

I started off my char by using the one before me, which happened to be Dave_o's char, so that's where it came from, though, glad everything seems cleared up.

I'm a sortta regular at PBP games, you could say 

Nice to see you in another game with us, Dave_o


----------



## Badger (Aug 26, 2003)

*Jakob Oreson*

All...got called into work for a minute and grabbed my floppy as I knew this was a limited chance for access..I hope I got the basics of the char down, as I am afraid I messed it up pretty bad.

Jakob's stats reflect his training, but he is far from the dumb warrior. He is also near-sighted as all get out, as I envision anything being further than 20' feet is pretty blurry to him, hence the low PER score. However, anything up close is fair game..

I'll try to get back on as soon as I can, but don't look for me anytime soon...can't wait to start though.



Jakob Oreson
Human, Male
Class: Squire

Str: 16 
Dex: 16
Con: 14
Int:   14
Wis: 10
Cha: 8
Per: 8

H.P: 17
M.P. 4

Bravery: 50
Faith: 50

Feats: Dodge, Mobility

Intimidate: 3
Jump: 7
Climb: 7
Bluff: 3
Balance: 7
Knowledge (History): 6
Tumble: 7
Craft (Carving): 6

BAB: + 4(Good)
Defence: +1 (Good)
Fort: +3 (Median)
Will: +0 (Bad)
Ref: +3 (Bad)

Equipment: 
Leather Outfit: +5 hp, +0 Mp 
Leather Hat: +2 hp, +0 Mp 
Broad Sword 

Abilities Equipped:
FIGHT
Action: 
Support: GAIN JP UP
Movement:
Reaction:

Abilities known:
Squire:
Gain JP Up

Jps in each class:
Squire: 0

Hope this is in the right format. Please let me know if I messed a lot of things up.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 26, 2003)

After thinking of it, I will change my feats. As most feats can be bought with power of some class (like my improved disarm can be simulated by steal weapon of the thief and sunder by break weapon of the knight), I think I'll take the new feats.

So I will take Supportive (so my Gain JP Up will not block my only slots) and Talented (There is too many good action on the Samourai road).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 26, 2003)

Badger - looks good!

Velmont - the change in feat selection is okay.  Remember, though, that the feats give you another slot of that type, and that an ability set gives you access to all abilities you know for that ability set (for instance, if you have the _Draw Out_ ability set for Samurai, you can access all draw outs that you have learned).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 26, 2003)

Post your finished characters here.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 26, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Velmont - the change in feat selection is okay.  Remember, though, that the feats give you another slot of that type, and that an ability set gives you access to all abilities you know for that ability set (for instance, if you have the Draw Out ability set for Samurai, you can access all draw outs that you have learned). *




Ah! Nicer than I tought, one more reason to have it. It is not very usefull for now, but it will come handy.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 26, 2003)

I just saw something. The chemist have the power Equip change for 0 JP...

It is a bit ridiculous to have a power to learn for free. What will happen with that power? Does everyone have access to it, does it exist, will it have his cost raised, even to 10 (1JP in this system)? And what it does, just wondering.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 26, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> *I just saw something. The chemist have the power Equip change for 0 JP...
> 
> It is a bit ridiculous to have a power to learn for free. What will happen with that power? Does everyone have access to it, does it exist, will it have his cost raised, even to 10 (1JP in this system)? And what it does, just wondering. *




You've got a point - no ability should be free.

The *Equip Change Chemist Ability costs 10 JP, using this system (that means don't divide the cost by 10)*.

Essentially, *Equip Change will allow you to change your equipment around as a full-round action.  You can put on new armor, remove armor, take out a new weapon and wield it, or anything else involving your equipment*.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 27, 2003)

*Minor Rules Update*

I presented this idea to GnomeWorks and he agreed.

Light Armor Proficiency is the same as the 'Robes' list under the equipment chart.

Medium Armor Proficiency is the same as the 'Clothes' list under the equipment chart.

Heavy Armor Proficiency is the same as the 'Armor' list under the equipment chart.

These abilities fluctuate from class to class, but you can still gain the normal feats for Light Armor Prof and so on, but as usual, you have to start with the Light Armor Prof feat, even if your current class has better armor options.


----------



## Master Curran (Aug 29, 2003)

um i really didnt feel like reading this whole thread so i'm just going to ask.  Are you still looking for players and if so for what campaign?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 29, 2003)

Master Curran said:
			
		

> um i really didnt feel like reading this whole thread so i'm just going to ask.  Are you still looking for players and if so for what campaign?




No, sorry, we are no longer looking for players.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey, GnomeWorks, when do you plan to start this game, this thread seems to sleep for now and just want to know if it will start or die.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 7, 2003)

Bump.  GW was out of internet access for a bit, but he should have some now.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 7, 2003)

Have all the characters been posted to the character thread?


----------



## dave_o (Sep 7, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Have all the characters been posted to the character thread?




You mean this thread -- or elsewhere?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2003)

GnomeWorks mean in the Rogue Gallery, and there is only one character yet in it, mine...


----------



## dave_o (Sep 7, 2003)

Posteded! GW, if you'd be so kind as to give it a once over?

Thanks!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 7, 2003)

dave, I need to know which class you're currently working on.  Other than that, looks good.


----------



## dave_o (Sep 7, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> dave, I need to know which class you're currently working on.  Other than that, looks good.




Archeeerrr.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 7, 2003)

Put it on your characteeeeeeer sheeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 9, 2003)

GW, can you get into chat right now by chance?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 9, 2003)

No, sorry.   Tomorrow night at earliest.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 29, 2003)

Thread ressurection   Who's still with us

With my piano competitions over for the time being, if I really have to, I'll take over DMing this game instead of GnomeWorks if he doesn't have the time, with his permission of course.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm still alive...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 29, 2003)

Heh... actually, I'm in the middle of reworking things...

If we still want to go with the game how it is, that's fine... but I was thinking about the Tethysian races, and the nature of FFT, and I thought that, perhaps, it would be best to get rid of them.  I also reworked the class structure for humans, giving them tons more options... I also wrote up a new class, similar to Worker 8 but for humans, to help represent growing technology.

So... if we still want to go on with this, do we want to retain the Tethysian races?  Or not?  IMO, the flavor would be better if we ditched them, but... I think it could work either way, possibly.

Also, Sollir, I can get into the chatroom again, at night.   So if you need to talk, chances are I'll be on at some point tonight or tomorrow night...


----------



## Velmont (Sep 29, 2003)

Personally, I don't mind to wait if it is to have a better game, so I will go with the majority of players for the decision of starting now or later.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 29, 2003)

I'd perfer humans myself, but that's just me.  The things I liked about the original FFT was that, unlike in other games, humans got the main starring role, and the whole politcal-ness of everything that I think could be ruined by the addition of the other races which makes it lose some of its, realism (?-not per se, but it would be less medieval).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 1, 2003)

New thread.

All information there should be up-to-date, and whatnot.


----------

